# ka24et oxygen sensor



## matt_101 (Feb 5, 2007)

hello,

I'm working on my ka24et project, its comeing togethere nicely. I mocked up the downpipe yesterday and i'll go somewhere to get it welded tomrrow. The old oxygen sensor is proving to be VERY difficult to remove from the stock exhaust. Its just as well to replace it while im doing all of this. So.... i was wondeing, can i buy a universal oxygen sensor for my car? it's a 1990 240sx, ka24e - almost a ka24et lol... 

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

matt_101 said:


> hello,
> 
> I'm working on my ka24et project, its comeing togethere nicely. I mocked up the downpipe yesterday and i'll go somewhere to get it welded tomrrow. The old oxygen sensor is proving to be VERY difficult to remove from the stock exhaust. Its just as well to replace it while im doing all of this. So.... i was wondeing, can i buy a universal oxygen sensor for my car? it's a 1990 240sx, ka24e - almost a ka24et lol...
> 
> ...


you need to stick with the original o2 sensor. cause your cpu reads your 02 sensor specifically with its calibration. you cant just throw an 02 sensor. you have to have the right one


----------



## matt_101 (Feb 5, 2007)

The o2 sensor got squat when i was removing the stock exhaust from the engine bay.... does that usually damage the sensor? so if i want to replace it... i need one specifly for a 1990 240sx? Or can i get one for any ka24e??
Thanks


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

matt_101 said:


> The o2 sensor got squat when i was removing the stock exhaust from the engine bay.... does that usually damage the sensor? so if i want to replace it... i need one specifly for a 1990 240sx? Or can i get one for any ka24e??
> Thanks


it should be motor specific by year. ie ka24de would most likely have a different o2 that a ka24e. id just go to the parts store ask by year and model. unless you have an sr20det or de


----------



## matt_101 (Feb 5, 2007)

sorry to bump an old thread...

* anwyays i ended up running a universal single wire 02 sensor - works fine. *


----------



## Trippen (Feb 21, 2006)

Matt if you having trouble with idle you can switch to a 5 wire and this smooths out the signal back to the ECU... If you search it on KA-t.org under E85 use you will see.


----------

